# HELP!! too much progesterone? can i reduce my cyclogest?



## rolypoly1 (May 18, 2013)

hi,

please help!

i've got myself into a pickle hence the early sunday morning post!!

i'm 6dp5dt and having all the signs that it may have worked (brown dishcharge yesterday, pulling pains, cramps, extreme bloat will came back yesterday etc) i could be wrong but it's all v different to my last cycle.

anyway! either way. my progesterone was low last time and i bled before test date. so this time they checked my levels on et day and they were 680.10nmol/L !!!!!!!    anyway i was rechecked on friday 4dp5dt and they had dropped to 240.10nmol/L. so being an idiot and not waiting to see what my nurse said i just stuck an extra pessary in yesterday. so am doing them every 8 hours. 400mg.

omg i feel so ill from the extra side effects now! so she did eventually ring and say doctor said i don't need to add anymore pessaries and just to carry on.

so now i am turning myself inside out with worry. i know techniquely speaking u can't have too much progesterone, but it's the side effects that have sent my body into turmoil.

can i wean my self back down to 2 a day, maybe taking higher dose every other day? or just go back to normal today? if they have implanted would my ovaries not kick in to make my own progesterone?

help! i'm SUCH an impatient idiot and have got myself ill with worry now. i can't tell the nurse as she scares the life out of me and would go beserk if she knew.

thank you!

xxx


----------



## rolypoly1 (May 18, 2013)

Ok, just spoken to long suffering hubby. He's finally awake! He said I've only taken one extra. Go back to normal today and if start to spot then go back to 3 and wean down. I'm due another blood test on Tuesday which would be 8dp so I guess that will show any major drops. He said I can't carry on running to the toilet constantly and make myself ill with worry it's not good for my body which is right I guess.

Hope I'm doing the right thing, I doubt every decision I make at the moment!

Xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have only take one extra, just spread it out a bit until you are on your 12 hourly regime again.

I've always been on 400mg three times a day due to a thick lining - for 12 weeks 3 times now! It makes me feel really bloated and sick too. I'm 12 weeks today so I am hoping and praying that this is the last week of those horrid little things in my lifetime!

Good luck. It all sounds quite positive.


----------

